# [RELEASE] N64-Emu, a Nintendo 64 emulator for 3DS



## Stealphie (Feb 8, 2020)

This is N64-Emu, a Nintendo 64 Emulator for 3DS. The only game that was optimized for it is Super Mario 64, which runs between 10-20FPS.
Put your .n64/.z64 files into the roms folder, which is inside the n64emu folder.
IMAGES:




NOTE: You can only save via save states. The emulator doesn't have a regular save function yet.

Download


----------



## Tweaker_Modding (Feb 8, 2020)

emulator crashes on boot for me on my new 3ds xl

i’m not sure if this is even a real emulator since the top screen in your pic looks photoshopped

just realised this is in the fun and games section of the forum so no it isn’t a real emulator 

what is this cia supposed to do aside from crashing on boot?


----------



## Stealphie (Feb 8, 2020)

Tweaker_Modding said:


> emulator crashes on boot for me on my new 3ds xl
> 
> i’m not sure if this is even a real emulator since the top screen in your pic looks photoshopped
> 
> ...


It is supposed to play Rick Astley's "Never Gonna Give You Up".


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 8, 2020)

Anyone else taken back to the days of the fake N64 emulator for the DS?


----------



## Tweaker_Modding (Feb 8, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> It is supposed to play Rick Astley's "Never Gonna Give You Up".


oh lol
well my 3ds played an uno reverse card and crashed instead of playing it
you got me fooled though i never even knew this site had a shitpost side so i thought it was real


----------



## Stealphie (Feb 8, 2020)

Memoir said:


> Anyone else taken back to the days of the fake N64 emulator for the DS?


*HOW TO PLAY ZELDA OCARINA OF TIME ON DS LITE FOR FREE (NO VIRUS)*

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Tweaker_Modding said:


> oh lol
> well my 3ds played an uno reverse card and crashed instead of playing it
> you got me fooled though i never even knew this site had a shitpost side so i thought it was real


That's kinda weird. It ran fine on Citra (couldn't test on actual hardware cause i was without my 3DS)


----------



## Tweaker_Modding (Feb 8, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> *HOW TO PLAY ZELDA OCARINA OF TIME ON DS LITE FOR FREE (NO VIRUS)*
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


i’ll try it on citra for myself later


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 8, 2020)

Taihen.nds.. Get yours now.


----------



## JayMathis (Feb 9, 2020)

The compatibility is nothing compared to my emulator. The N63DS.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 9, 2020)

My system was reforming


----------



## The_Debt_Collector (Feb 9, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> It is supposed to play Rick Astley's "Never Gonna Give You Up".


Doesn't this count as disturbing warez?


----------



## yyoossk (Feb 9, 2020)

fake


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Feb 9, 2020)

Good troll


----------



## Stealphie (Feb 9, 2020)

yyoossk said:


> fake


I think it is pretty clear that this is fake, this is on EoF, and i confirmed that it should play a meme song.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



The_Debt_Collector said:


> Doesn't this count as disturbing warez?


kinda
but let's be realistic here
who will use this as a way to play Rick Astley's "Never Gonna Give You Up" on their 3DS?


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 9, 2020)

It´s a trap!


----------



## Stealphie (Feb 9, 2020)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> Good troll


Advanced shitposting*™*


----------



## James_ (Feb 10, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> but let's be realistic here
> who will use this as a way to play Rick Astley's "Never Gonna Give You Up" on their 3DS?


I would.



Lilith Valentine said:


> My system was reforming
> View attachment 195716


----------



## IncredulousP (Feb 10, 2020)

This is some next level shitposting.


----------



## Stealphie (Feb 10, 2020)

IncredulousP said:


> This is some next level shitposting.


Advanced Shitposting*™*

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Dodain47 said:


> It´s a trap!


'Possibly'

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Tweaker_Modding said:


> oh lol
> well my 3ds played an uno reverse card and crashed instead of playing it
> you got me fooled though i never even knew this site had a shitpost side so i thought it was real


It works fine on my O3DSXL.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

HOLY GUACAMOLE 500 VIEWS


----------



## Stealphie (May 1, 2020)

Silly me, now this post has more than 4 thousand views! Wow!


----------



## Deleted User (May 1, 2020)

Too bad we have to lock it now.


----------



## Stealphie (May 1, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> Too bad we have to lock it now.


welp. That is true. Atleast it will be a painless death i guess.


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (May 2, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> welp. That is true. Atleast it will be a painless death i guess.



Before we close this i want to say something:
THE OP KILLED MY UNCLE! DO NOT TRUST HIM! HE IS A COLD BLOODED MURDER! 

That is all.
You can now close the thread


----------



## Stealphie (May 2, 2020)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> Before we close this i want to say something:
> THE OP KILLED MY UNCLE! DO NOT TRUST HIM! HE IS A COLD BLOODED MURDER!
> 
> That is all.
> You can now close the thread



You say that i killed your uncle, when in reality it was HAT KID!
Where's your proof that i killed him?!? I don't even know your uncle!


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (May 2, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> You say that i killed your uncle, when in reality it was HAT KID!




What if i told you that hat kid is your second personality?
Here's the proof!


----------



## Stealphie (May 2, 2020)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> What if i told you that hat kid is your second personality?
> Here's the proof!
> View attachment 207222


The thing is, i don't take photos! The person in that image is an impostor!


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (May 2, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> The thing is, i don't take photos! The person in that image is an impostor!



If you have second personality then it's entarly possible that you don't know about you taking photos!


----------



## Stealphie (May 2, 2020)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> If you have second personality then it's entarly possible that you don't know about you taking photos!
> View attachment 207226


It's literally impossible. The only camera i have is my phone's camera, which, get this: Is basically enver used, there's nothing on my photo library!


----------



## MW43778 (May 5, 2020)

It's ironic because now there's an actual beta n64 emulator on 3DS called DaedalusX64-3DS. Some games even have working 3D, but it tends to cut the framerate in half.


----------



## Stealphie (May 5, 2020)

MW43778 said:


> It's ironic because now there's an actual beta n64 emulator on 3DS called DaedalusX64-3DS


What do you mean? This IS an actual N64 emulator. And it is much better than that Daedalus garbage, i have been updating it constantly, now it can run every N64 game at 120FPS and 128K resolution (that's right, 128K resolution)


----------



## MW43778 (May 5, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> What do you mean? This IS an actual N64 emulator. And it is much better than that Daedalus garbage, i have been updating it constantly, now it can run every N64 game at 120FPS and 128K resolution (that's right, 128K resolution)


No, really.


----------



## Stealphie (May 5, 2020)

MW43778 said:


> No, really.


I know it's real


----------



## VinsCool (May 5, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> Too bad we have to lock it now.


Yuuup I think it is better to lock this to prevent any confusion.


----------

